
BRU-3, the Logo Generator - pttrn
http://brutalism.rs/2015/09/30/bru-3-the-logo-generator/
======
asymmetric
As a fellow lover of Brutalist architecture and Novi Beograd in particular,
I'm looking forward to the game! [0]

[0]:
[http://brutalism.rs/2015/09/22/spomenik/](http://brutalism.rs/2015/09/22/spomenik/)

------
miohtama
Link seems to be down, so here is the project on Github
[https://github.com/BRUTALISM/BRU-3](https://github.com/BRUTALISM/BRU-3)

------
pttrn
Here's a link to a static HTML page, it might load faster (sorry)
[http://brutalism.rs/logo.html](http://brutalism.rs/logo.html)

